# White pieces in stool?



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey,I suffer from IBS-C for most of my years. I'm not convinced I have IBS, but it is affected substantially by stress so it may very well be IBS.Of recent I have noticed that there are white objects in my stool. They are most noticeable when I have less formed bowel movements. The objects are about the size of an almond nut, they are white/cream colour and kind of rubbery in texture. I have no idea what they could be.Ive googled the issue and they suggest gallblader and fat absorption issues. But I never have diarrhea. Ive mentioned it to my GI but he didn't seem to have much comment. Which isnt unusual.It also could be parasites. The Gi asked if I ate anything of that texture and I really can't think of anything. It dosn't look like food anyway. I'm not really sure what it looks like but it is starting to really concern me. Has anyone seen this or have any idea what to recommend to look for? It seems if we dont TELL the GI what to test for they wont do it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have some stool tests done maybe???


----------



## Maple12 (May 25, 2012)

oceannir said:


> Hey,I suffer from IBS-C for most of my years. I'm not convinced I have IBS, but it is affected substantially by stress so it may very well be IBS.Of recent I have noticed that there are white objects in my stool. They are most noticeable when I have less formed bowel movements. The objects are about the size of an almond nut, they are white/cream colour and kind of rubbery in texture. I have no idea what they could be.Ive googled the issue and they suggest gallblader and fat absorption issues. But I never have diarrhea. Ive mentioned it to my GI but he didn't seem to have much comment. Which isnt unusual.It also could be parasites. The Gi asked if I ate anything of that texture and I really can't think of anything. It dosn't look like food anyway. I'm not really sure what it looks like but it is starting to really concern me. Has anyone seen this or have any idea what to recommend to look for? It seems if we dont TELL the GI what to test for they wont do it.


----------



## Maple12 (May 25, 2012)

I've noticed the same. Seems to have started when I started Citrucel, so I just thought it came with the product. Had a stool test a few weeks ago that came back OK; didn't have it for that purpose. It was a routine screening done by Johns Hopkins as part of the beginning of the diagnostic workup. I'll be following your topic to see if another answer comes up. I think I've seen white spots mentioned in another topic, but don't remember where to look.


----------



## Maple12 (May 25, 2012)

oceannir said:


> Hey,I suffer from IBS-C for most of my years. I'm not convinced I have IBS, but it is affected substantially by stress so it may very well be IBS.Of recent I have noticed that there are white objects in my stool. They are most noticeable when I have less formed bowel movements. The objects are about the size of an almond nut, they are white/cream colour and kind of rubbery in texture. I have no idea what they could be.Ive googled the issue and they suggest gallblader and fat absorption issues. But I never have diarrhea. Ive mentioned it to my GI but he didn't seem to have much comment. Which isnt unusual.It also could be parasites. The Gi asked if I ate anything of that texture and I really can't think of anything. It dosn't look like food anyway. I'm not really sure what it looks like but it is starting to really concern me. Has anyone seen this or have any idea what to recommend to look for? It seems if we dont TELL the GI what to test for they wont do it.


----------



## Maple12 (May 25, 2012)

I didn't notice your mention of the white spots' size. My white spots are more the signs of a half kernel of corn. Not the same issue I guess.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Its typically seen as fat malabsorption and is connected with wider symptoms of stool types. Ill be pushing the issue further with the GI.


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

It definitely could be a sign of Parasites if you haven't eaten anything like that for awhile especially white.What do they generally look like e.g Seed, Corn Kernel, Rice Grain. Because I get these and I haven't been eating anything like that.So I definitely recommend getting a few blood tests and stool tests with a comprehensive lab that specializes in Parasites.Good luck and tell me how it goes







.


----------

